# wallpapering round corners



## corni (Jun 7, 2008)

measure from the last piece you hang to the corner at 
top== 10inch
middle=== 11inch
ottom== 10.5inch.
measure your paper across the top (width) 1/2inch more than your highest measurement. 11.5 inches. mark it & trim it from top to bottom or bottom to top.
hang your 11.5inches piece into the corner. butting & matching up to the last piece you hung. 
it should go round the corner a little bit.
now you are left with a strip of wallpaper approx 9.5inches wide. hang this piece into the corner overlapping the other strip.. now plumb this piece for straightness. i always use a 3 foot spirit level. trim any overlap in the corner.
now you have a straight edge to work from to do your next wall. 
i always use boarder adhesive to stick the edges in the corner. 

hope i've managed to explain it so you can understand.

len


----------



## corni (Jun 7, 2008)

i always paint my corners with matt emulsion. any mistakes with scissors show the white emulsion not a dark patch.


----------

